# Help PLEASE



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello chaps,

Computer is driving me round the twist. Crashes more than normal and now it won't recognise my digi camera no matter what. I've re-installed the usb drivers - tried system restore - no luck, virus perhaps. Any computer buffs out there??

HELP PLEASE........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have you done a complete virus scan ?

Couuld be the motherboard or cpu overheating ?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

HI Roy,

Don't have a virus scanner programme I'm afraid, but I don't think it's overheating.......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Download this great free virus program from here :

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php

I have used this one for a couple of years and it is very good.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

Will try it and get back to you.

BTW - havn't forgotten about the order - just no time to post the watch this week - sorry, will do it soon.

Ta.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem, good luck.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hiya Roy,

Found a couple of virus and got rid of them - puter seems fine, but still won't recognise the camera despite removing and re- installing usb drivers - a real ******* because I bought a bloody nice sony camera today - won't recognise my old camera either.........??????????


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mines causing me a few probs at the mo. It tells me printer is installed when its not. Tempted to just reformat it but hassle of getting some of drivers again..........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

If mine keeps this up. I'll throw it out of the bloody window and go to pc world tomorrow and get a new one......fecking things drive me mad....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry

If it's that bad, why not back up your important stuff, then reinstall windows?Did you get a reinstall disk? I usually do this. However I got my adsl router for free.So until I know where to get the drivers from i'll have to put up. What version of windows you got?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

I'm with Paul on this. There may be some busted system files.

Back up, flatten the b***** and re-install. Windows 98 needs to be done quite often as it's wa**. Win2k and XP are a bit more robust. But once some kernel files get bent then a re-install is the only answer.

Sorry dude.









Please get a good firewall too. Zone alarm is free and outstandingly capable. It will help to cover your arse when logged on.


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Garry said:


> Hello chaps,
> 
> Computer is driving me round the twist. Crashes more than normal and now it won't recognise my digi camera no matter what. I've re-installed the usb drivers - tried system restore - no luck, virus perhaps. Any computer buffs out there??
> 
> HELP PLEASE........


Garry,

Before you go to the bother of a reformat and reinstall, open the box and reseat all your device cards, reseat the memory modules and make sure all the plugs on the IDE buses are fully home in the drives and motherboard.

Visit your hardware manufacturers' websites and download the latest drivers, you may also want check if there are updated motherboard drivers or BIOS update.

Check Windows Update for any critical updates, download and install.

Go into your system tools and run scandisk and then defrag the hard disk, you'll need to turn off screensavers etc. and open task manager (alt+ctrl+delete) and close everything except explorer and systray before you run the defragger otherwise it will keep stopping due to the drive contents changing.

If its still flaky try start, run, and type sfc and click ok. This is the windows system file checker which will allow you to restore damaged or corrupt system files from a Windows disk.

Failing that, back up all your s*** and and try a windows reinstall over the existing (sometimes works but smacks of desparation.)









If that fails, at least all your s*** is backed up, re-format and rebuild the machine.

Bugger all else I can think of.

Good luck!


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Garry before you do a full reinstall, boot from your XP CD and you have the option of repairing the existing installation.

This is NOT the repair console which I don't find helpfull.

Proceed as if you are going to install from scratch and xp will search your drives and give you the option of the repair or the full install.

The repair reinstalls all xp components but leaves all your other programs and doc as they were.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,

All of the advice is very good and I hope solves the problem,however no matter which windows operating system you are using there comes a point where a full reformat and clean install is the only way forward.In fact if you can you should format your hard disk and repartition it to make sure everything is removed without a trace. The down side being having to reinstall everything-BACK UP YOUR IMPORTANT FILES!!!!!!

Outpost firewall is another good free programe and go to www.zdnet.com for lots more.

If you need help just ask.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Many thanks for all your time and advice guys. Things seem sorted now - I ran a fix it utility program and it found a few faults and sorted them. I'm on windows ME, but lent my disc to someone ages ago and never got it back. I'll get a new computer in the next few weeks anyway - this is only 1.3GB and 128 ram, so getting a bit outdated now.

Just need to get to grips with my new camera now - brilliant thing, does movie clips and all sorts of stuff......









Cheers again.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Glad to see things are getting better, if you can wait untill after Xmas for some good computer deals. Best systems are from Dell or Evesham not the cheapest I grant you but its quality kit.

Cheers Tom


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I can vouch for the quality of the Evesham PCs.

I bought one 6 years ago and although it was fine Ihave gradually upgraded, so that the only bit of Evesham PC left is my keyboard, which is a proper keyboard not one of those Â£5 jobs.

Best upgrade I ever made was a Microsoft Explorer Intellimouse optical thing, fantastic!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

If you need help, we are here. If you need software, mail me


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks dude...







, you're a star........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Glad yer back, you bugger









If you need software, mail me. I'll try to help


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Stan,

Will let you know......ta!


----------

